
The Ultimate Guide to Growth Hacking - hominems
Hominems, as an early stage start-up, reached up to 50,000 visitors across channels in the niche wearable technology market and without spending a lot of money in digital campaigns.<p>For this reason is soon releasing a Growth Hacking guide intended for our partners, affiliates, influencers, marketers, early stage start-ups, or peers in general.<p>It includes most of the free tools used with brief descriptions. Sample sheets for measuring the traction and for sharing among peers.<p>Stay tuned or subscribe to our newsletter.
www.hominems.com<p>&quot;Sharing is caring&quot;.
======
mtmail
Please submit again when there is such a guide. Right now nothing on the
website even mentions the guide. The newsletter says "Subscribe to be the
first to hear about our exclusive offers and latest arrivals." so you might
target fellow partners and peers but it's not clear from the message.

